# Lola the licker!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She licks our skin, our clothes, our hair! Anything! I don't mind at all but she really can't help herself sometimes! Does anyone know what the instinct is behind the licking. I like to know what all the little doggy quirks mean.


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

They lick their mother to get food and comfort.Lower ranking dogs groom and lick the dominant pack members to basically keep on their good side.Wee Lola is licking you as it gives her pleasure and comfort,if it gets too much just react as if she is chewing on you.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've noticed that Honey licks Biscuit more than anyone. She constantly goes up to him and licks his face, etc, so definitely trying to keep on his good side! x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Both of my dogs lick each others faces. They also both lick my face and especially my nose! Dexter is really good at getting his tongue up my nostril!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

The lower ranking dogs licking makes sense as Dudley never licked as a young pup and he has quite a dominant character, we used to wish he would learn to lick instead of biting, pleased to say the biting is decreasing and the licking is increasing now.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anyone find that their dog licks more after you've been exercising - I've read it's something to do with the salt in sweat - ew!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady is a MAJOR licker!! I only let her get a few in and then I make her stop....but with hubby she will perch on the top of the couch and lick the top of his head...he thinks it's hillarious.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly's a real licker 
Before I had her I hated when other dogs did it but don't mind as much with her although def not on my face..


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Scarlett definitely does this! She will lick our hands, our clothes, our hair, our faces lol


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Turi said:


> Does anyone find that their dog licks more after you've been exercising - I've read it's something to do with the salt in sweat - ew!


I don't know about the sweat thing but bailey licks my legs after a bath/shower he doesn't bother any other time


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh, If i have just put lotion on...Lady does anything she can to try to lick my leg....silly girl


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

There is great comfort to be had when a dog licks your tears away. We had a Cavi that would go round licking the Walls.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Lady is a MAJOR licker!! I only let her get a few in and then I make her stop....but with hubby she will perch on the top of the couch and lick the top of his head...he thinks it's hillarious.


I think we need a photo of this


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> I think we need a photo of this


hahah!!! I will try and get a VIDEO!!!! lol~


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Monty licks us all the time. He waits for my husband to come in from a run and just loves licking the sweat off (blurgh), tries to 'dry' the children after a shower and licks me in a whenever I come home. Interesting it might be connected to dominance and keeping on our good side.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Puppies lick their mothers face to encourage the mother to regurgitate partly digested food for them to eat (!) yummy. Personally I do not like being licked I will not let a dog lick my face or ears or hair they soon learn not to do this. The most difficult time is after a shower when apprently wet legs are irresistable! However both Hattie and Minton now know just how far they can lick!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent is a licker too  A sign if he REALLY likes you is he licks you behind the ear!! He only does it to a few people (he does it to me ALL the time :3)

He loves licking my boyfriends legs after he comes out of the shower!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Just as an aside my mother had a serious ear infection back in the early 60's yes I am ancient(!) because she let our Poodle lick her ear. She never really resolved it and it led to early partial deafness.


----------



## lauren (Dec 8, 2011)

Teddy is definately a licker. 
We will have cuddles on the sofa and he gets right up to my face and gives me kisses... Just cant help himself lol. Xx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Nacho is also a licker and when I do my special rubbing of his ears that he loves he will lick the air as i'm doing it. It's very sweet. He also can't get enough of me when I come back from the gym....gross! He also loves licking the bubbles off my legs after a bath.... sometimes he gets hiccups after doing this.... which I know is not good! - It's a rush for me to grab the towel to dry myself before i have his tongue all over my ankles


----------

